# 88 Schwinn Prelude - WELCOME



## L7Weenie (Jul 14, 2012)

I just posted in earlier in the wrong spot so hopefully it gets deleted:

Well I have been riding bikes for years but recently bought a 1988 (ish) schwinn prelude for $85. I've been doing a little reading and apparently I got this bike for a really good price... Is this true?

I ordered my "Big Blue Book of Bicycle Repair" but just found out I ordered the first edition!? Is it worth selling it back and getting the latest edition?

I plan on upgrading my tool set to include a nice hex key set along with proper screwdrivers. Anything else I should look into getting right away?

Anyway moving on, I would first like to ask what your general obvious areas that I need to immediately take care of? This weekend I plan on taking my bike mostly apart, cleaning and reassembling it. is there anything I should do while it is apart? 

Any help would be appreciated! Also, i think my front chain-ring may not be perfectly circular....is this worth something trying to fix or should I not bother wasting my time and replace it? Keep in mind I do have a fairly tight budget!

Again, Thank you

-charlie


----------



## L7Weenie (Jul 14, 2012)

here is a picture of it on my tumblr from the night i bought it. i've since taken the stickers off and done some cleaning, i'm hoping this weakend i can do major overhaul but i need ALL the help i can get from you guys.... so THANK YOU in advance


http://www.tumblr.com/blog/charlieconte


```
http://www.tumblr.com/blog/charlieconte
```


----------

